# What would have Wagner thought about the modern mainstream music.



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Since he thought that jews were responsible of the mediocrity of the art of his day and that the art was too mediocre ( i can't remember exactly what he thought) This raises the question what would be Wagners opinion about modern mainstream music (artist like Justin Bieber, Lady Gaga, Rihanna etc...)

I think that he would love them, he would praise them as much as he praised Bach etc...

Thoughts?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

If Wagner lived today he would be Žižek, little to no attention from mainstream society, either eyebrow-raising/eye-rolling, or beloved by those who know him. Intriguingly, Žižek is a huge Wagnerian.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

If Wagner lived today he would be desperately trying to beat Stocky's _Licht_ without a thought on popular culture.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

arrrggghhh! Your reactions are too calm and rational! 
One of the reasons why i made this thread is that i wanted to see couchies reaction.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

jani said:


> arrrggghhh! Your reactions are too calm and rational!
> One of the reasons why i made this thread is that i wanted to see couchies reaction.


Im guessing then that his answer went a little over your head.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

emiellucifuge said:


> Im guessing then that his answer went a little over your head.


Yes, he saw trough my evil plan.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

He wouldn't have time to think because he'd be working diligently in my room transcribing all my music for performance.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Couchie said:


> If Wagner lived today he would be Žižek, little to no attention from mainstream society, either eyebrow-raising/eye-rolling, or beloved by those who know him. Intriguingly, Žižek is a huge Wagnerian.


I think that Wagner's ego would be too huge (and his ideas too grand) to live life in obscurity. I wondered who Žižek was until I found out he wasn't a composer! Seems an interesting guy with Wagner-like revolutionary ideas. 

I certainly don't think that he would approve of mainstream pop as it is today. I don't know what he might approve of really, though he would probably approve of Stockhausen's tendency outside the box (or not even near the box). He'd probably be Philip Glass. Think of that what you will, but they both know how to self-publicise.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Wagner would be repulsed by music today.


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

Music today is at the least delivered in the form of some sort of gesamtkunstwerk, a package.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Krisena said:


> Music today is at the least delivered in the form of some sort of gesamtkunstwerk, a package.


Very true, even if Gaga's Gesamtkunstwerk _is_ repulsive... :guitar:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Wagner would be repulsed by music today.


I doubt it. He would adapt. Probably be a big Ligeti fan like CoAG.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Is Gesamkuntzwerk not the spiritual father of MTV?


----------

